# Chrome plated zinc vs. stainless steel



## voice3 (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm in the process of replacing my locker hinges. My local marine store has Perko chrome plated zinc and Seadog stainless steel hinges. The chrome plated zinc hinges are approximately twice the price of the stainless hinges. I was a bit shocked to see this because I always thought stainless was the best to use for marine applications (except bronze, of course). I must be missing something, can someone fill me it?
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Seems weird to me too that zinc is more expensive. Of course, there are many different grades of stainless. 316 is very resistant to corrosion, 304 less so, and there is just plain awful stainless out there too. See if the stainless is identified, if not they may be really cheap and that may explain why the zinc/chrome are more expensive. There are good SS hinges available and they will usually say something like "all marine grade SS" or "all 316 SS".


----------



## voice3 (Aug 28, 2008)

The Seadog hinge is 304 stainless.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

If it's built heavy enough for what you want it to do that should be fine. 304 is actually stronger than 316 but not quite as corrosion resistant. They make standing rigging out of both 304 and 316. 316 is much harder to work with and polish and costs more.


----------



## voice3 (Aug 28, 2008)

I guess Perko is just a more expensive brand, unfortunately the hinges I'm removing are Perko, so most likely I'll stick with this brand so that the hinge screws line up properly with the current holes. Any idea how long I can expect the chrome plated zinc to last in a marine environment?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't use chrome plated zinc or other zinc-containing alloys on a boat if it is on salt water. The zinc will eventually corrode away and leave you with nothing usable. Personally, I'd recommend going with 316 SS hinges...but they're not always available.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

My PERKO 1981 chrome plated J24 stuff is still working and is just starting to get a bit fugly


----------



## voice3 (Aug 28, 2008)

tommays said:


> My PERKO 1981 chrome plated J24 stuff is still working and is just starting to get a bit fugly


That's interesting. My Perko's are coming off a 1980 Eastward Ho, they may also be originals. Looks like the life span's about 25-30 years, not too shabby.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Zinc plated will last a lot longer inside the boat than outside exposed to the elements. The op didn't say where the lockers are. I use stainless wherever I can. My original cockpit locker hinges are chromed over either brass or bronze. They look good after 32 years - just a bit green where the chrome has worn off.
Brian


----------



## voice3 (Aug 28, 2008)

mitiempo said:


> Zinc plated will last a lot longer inside the boat than outside exposed to the elements. The op didn't say where the lockers are. I use stainless wherever I can. My original cockpit locker hinges are chromed over either brass or bronze. They look good after 32 years - just a bit green where the chrome has worn off.
> Brian


They're in the cockpit.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Then I'd use stainless.
Brian


----------

